# How to rip music from YouTube



## gebbel (30 Jul 2007)

Anybody know if it is possible to rip music off YouTube music videos and sync this music to mp3 player? 

Thanks


----------



## elefantfresh (30 Jul 2007)

A simple google will sort that out for you - not sure of the legality of taking stuff down though.


----------



## vontrapp (1 Aug 2007)

Also the quality of the sound will be pretty poor so I wouldn't say it's worth the effort.

'Videodownloader' is the name of an extension for Mozilla Forefox which allows you to download Youtube videos as .flv files. Obviously since Youtube only allows non-copyrighted material on it there should be no problem in you downloading same.


----------



## Cathy1314 (5 Aug 2009)

I found the best solution from here:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index;_ylt=Au5HZh_Mac2_GfjfdKQx0eHty6IX;_ylv=3?qid=20090615183335AAgQoje


----------



## rosepetals (12 Aug 2009)

I think it is an idea to download the flv file and then use an audio stripper to rip the music from it....as said before the quality would be a little bit less....


----------



## mickinblack (12 Aug 2009)

yes there is a very simple way
Down load softwere called youtube downloader its free and so easy to use.
Just copy and paste the address of the video its the best to use 

Mick


----------



## Calico (13 Aug 2009)

I use listentoyoutube.com


----------

